# Hello, Im new-ish here.



## Kozak (Sep 22, 2015)

My name is Anatoliy and I have been "doing lighting" at my church for about 2.5 years. I wasn't looking for the position, but I'm currently the lighting director (which is just a fancy way of saying, "person responsible for the lighting/ideas to work"). After doing it for so long, I've found that it ties into my technology/tinkerer side pretty well. Outside of lighting, I have been slowly working on my Psychology degree. 

Boards I've used/ am using: 
ETC Expression 3 (not ours - old venue we rented)
Producer II+ (dont know anything about it yet - new venue we will move to soon)
ETC Smartfade ML (our first and only board that we own)
and I own Enttec USB DMX PRO controlled by QLC+ on my macbook pro with APC40..

I am currently enrolled in a Theater Lighting course at the local community college. 

I wish to use this community to gain lots of new knowledge from those experienced in the field as well as learn with the newbies, and also share my knowledge and experience with those whom it might benefit.  

Thank you,

A.V.KOZAK


----------



## RickR (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome to Control Booth!

Poking around here can provide a ton of information and even more opinions! Church work can be a real challenge as there is rarely contact with the "professionals" in the industry. We can help with that.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 25, 2015)

Have you ever been to WFX expo, it's in Nashville this year, I don't know about next year.
http://wfxweb.com/2015/
Are you familiar with the two magazines who sponsor it, there are links at the top of that page.


----------



## RickR (Sep 25, 2015)

I go to LDI for trade show stuff. I get those and similar magazines, but mostly just to see what clients might see. The HOW information is just to limited in technical issues.


----------



## Kozak (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the information on the conference/expo. You know of any other lighting expos around? link to thread/ websites? Thanks.


----------



## RickR (Apr 12, 2016)

LDI is the big one in the USA, get the magazine too. Lighting shows up as a small part of others like WFX, NAMM and some audio events. There is even some stage lighting at LightFair which is architectural lighting. As it's in San Diego in a few weeks you might see about stopping by.


----------

